# Riverpark Drive - C&C Welcome



## manaheim (Nov 3, 2008)

From a shoot this weekend, a few images that I thought were somewhat interesting.  C&C always welcome and feel free to be as abusive as makes you happy. 

Just FYI, these are for a commercial real estate company and are being used in a brochure to market (or potentially market) this property.  (Sometimes they do this just to impress a potential client that owns more than one building)

==1==






==2==





==3==





==4==





==5==





==6==


----------



## manaheim (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, and this one...

==7==


----------

